# Best hangover food?



## NorthernRedneck

Ok...so what do y'all eat the morning after when you're hung over?  

My normal combination of choice is greasy bacon n eggs, strong coffee, and 3 advil.

I was out at a dance last night and when I got up this morning and  proceeded to the fridge to get the eggs,  I discovered that I didn't have any left.  WTH am I gonna eat now?  I gotta have a meal in the morning or I don't function.  Let me tell you about a very potent combination i discovered today for the morning after.  

Warning....don't try this at home.........I'm what you call an expert!




1.  Go out and drink yourself a bunch of beer the night before.




2.  Drag your sorry butt outta bed the following morning and wait for the ever dreaded BEER FARTS to materialize.




3.  Now go to your cupboard, grab yourself a can of Beans, open it up and heat it up.  Now eat the entire contents from the can.  



4.  Sit back and wait for the proper amount of "brew time" for the alcohol and beans to mix together and enjoy the glorious aroma that is sure to fill the room soon after.




Now I'm gonna have to go buy paint tomorrow.


----------



## DaveNay

Usually doughnuts or something else sweet after a night of drinking.

It's hard to imagine having more coffee than usual though.  A pot and a half a day is already enough.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bacon Sandwich!

Black iced tea.
Bananas.


----------



## mak2

Biscuits and Gravy and hash browns. Coffee.

That is what I hand this AM anyway.


----------



## jpr62902

Advil, Gatorade and 10 mins. on the treadmill.  Otherwise, I just feel worse and worse throughout the day.


----------



## Cowboy

I haven't had a hangover since I quit hard liquor 15 years ago , but I drink enough beer to float a whale . 

  Best thing is to force yourself to drink water every once in awhile while your drinking adult beverages & drink a big glass before you go to sleep for the evening & just as soon as you wake up in the morning & I'll damn near guarantee Ya, it will at least help a helluve a lot if not solve it . 

 It also helps to snack every few hours on something light .


----------



## DaveNay

Cowboy said:


> It also helps to snack every few hours on something light .



Do six bags of Dorito's, two boxes of Twinkie's and three jumbo burrito's count?

Oh wait....we were talking about drinking, right.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

DaveNay said:


> Do six bags of Dorito's, two boxes of Twinkie's and three jumbo burrito's count?



That's a carb hangover just waiting to happen


----------



## JackieBlue

Ugh...hangovers.  I try not to get too many of those anymore.  But yeah, I guess anything greasy.  I'm not usually hungry early on, but by the afternoon I like a sub sandwich with lots of oil and vinegar.


----------



## lowell

I used to drink chocoalte milk and eat several peices of rasin bread oh wait you said for a hangover thats what I would do after getting off work at 1600 and going drinking  and stopping in time to get back to the ship, change clothes and be ready for work
Wish I had the money I whizzed away


----------



## Cowboy

DaveNay said:


> Do six bags of Dorito's, two boxes of Twinkie's and three jumbo burrito's count?
> 
> Oh wait....we were talking about drinking, right.


 

  Why sure thats eating something light  I used to allways prefer a large pizza though. 

 But seriously one of the major causes for a hangover is Dehydration, also different types of alchohol are worse then others, Like brandy or dark beers are the worst I beleive . I have spent years & years experimenting & have the liver to prove it.   

  Heres a few interesting facts ( do's & dont's ) about hangovers if anyone here is serious about how to cure a hangover. 


*Hangover Symptoms*

If you have had a hangover, you knew it, and didn't need to read a symptom list to get a diagnosis. Alcohol hangovers are characterized by some or all of the following symptoms: dehydration, nausea, headache, fatigue, fever, vomiting, diarrhea, flatulence, sensitivity to light and sound, trouble sleeping, difficulty concentrating, and poor depth perception. Many people experience an extreme aversion to the smell, taste, sight, or the thought of alcohol. Hangovers vary, so the range and intensity of symptoms may be different between individuals and from one occasion to another. Most hangovers begin several hours after drinking. A hangover may last as long as a couple of days. 

*Hangover Causes*

Drinking an alcoholic beverage that contains impurities or preservatives can give you a hangover, even if you only have one drink. Some of these impurities may be other alcohols besides ethanol. Other hangover-causing chemicals are congeners, which are by-products of the fermentation process. Sometimes impurities are intentionally added, such as zinc or other metals which may be added to sweeten or enhance the flavor of certain liqueurs. Otherwise, it matters what you drink and how much you drink. Drinking to excess is more likely to cause a hangover than drinking moderately. You get a hangover because the ethanol in the drink caused increase urine production, leading to dehydration. Dehydration causes headaches, fatigue, and dry mouth. Alcohol also reacts with the stomach lining, which can lead to nausea. Ethanol is metabolized into acetaldehyde, which is actually a lot more toxic, mutagenic, and carcinogenic than the alcohol itself. It takes time to break down the acetaldehyde into acetic acid, during which you'll experience all the symptoms of acetaldehyde exposure. 
*Prevent a Hangover*

The only sure way to prevent a hangover is to avoid drinking. While you may not be able to totally prevent a hangover, drinking a lot of water or other rehydrating drink will go a long way toward preventing or lessening most hangover symptoms. 
*Hangover Remedies*

If drinking water didn't help you out enough or it's too later and you're already suffering, there are some potentially beneficial remedies. 

*Drink Water:* You'll feel miserable until you are rehydrated. Water is an excellent hangover remedy. So is orange juice, unless your stomach is too upset to handle it. 
*Eat Something Simple:* Eggs contain cysteine, which may help combat hangover symptoms. Milk is more food than water, but it serves to rehydrate you while supplying calcium, which may ease your misery. 
*Sodium Bicarbonate:* Try a spoonful of baking soda in water to help quell the hangover queasiness. 
*Exercise:* It raises your metabolic rate, which helps you clear toxins associated with metabolizing alcohol. Exercise helps you deliver oxygen to your cells, which can increase the speed at which you detoxify harmful compounds. 
*Oxygen:* Supplemental oxygen is another way to speed up detoxification after drinking alcohol, without having to exercise. 
*Vitamin B1 or Thiamine:* Thiamine helps prevent the buildup of glutarate in the brain, which may be associated with part of the headache associated with a hangover. Other B vitamins are depleted when you drink, so taking a B vitamin complex may be beneficial.
*Hangover Don't*

While it may be alright to take a couple of aspirin to deal with a hangover, don't take a couple of acetaminophen (Tylenol) tablets. Alcohol with acetaminophen is a recipe for potentially lethal liver damage. 

http://chemistry.about.com/od/everydaychemistry/a/hangovers.htm


----------



## mak2

In the service we would "run off" our hangovers, drink lots of water and run.  I swear I think it worked, but at that age I was too stupid to really know.  I would probably die now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Word to the wise......DON'T.......I repeat DON'T eat a whole can of beans for lunch after a night of drinking.  I get bad gas the day after drinking beer.  I did that yesterday not thinking....had to sleep with the bedroom window open last night so I didn't suffocate.  Poor dog had to cover his nose all night.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i havn't drank since i quit drinking about 7 years ago when i was hung over a hit of the oxygen bottle on the welding set worked well


----------



## DaveNay

dds said:


> i havn't drank since i quit drinking about 7 years ago when i was hung over a hit of the oxygen bottle on the welding set worked well



As long as you aren't so hung over you take a hit of Argon or Acetylene.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

1 quart of gator aid ,1 v8 juice 12oz, 2 slices of toast with butter,3 advil. works well for me.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

DaveNay said:


> As long as you aren't so hung over you take a hit of Argon or Acetylene.


 never got the c=gasses mixed up green is good have to admit nothing will flush you out better than oxygen however your sweat will smell like what you were drinking the night before


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nothing but coffee in the morning. Double WHopper from BK for lunch. always does teh trick

course i am rarely hungover


----------



## snow dog

Huh


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nothing but coffee in the morning. Double WHopper from BK for lunch. always does teh trick
> 
> course i am rarely hungover



I thought in Rusty's case, he's kinda of built an immunity to hang overs and Beer is more like a food category than an alcohol to him.


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nothing but coffee in the morning. Double WHopper from BK for lunch. always does teh trick
> 
> course i am rarely hungover


 You actually have to sober up to get a hangover .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You have a good point there!


----------

